

WhatsApp REST API - mnkypete
https://wha.tools/

======
mnkypete
Personally, I'd really love an official API, heck I would even pay a little to
use it. I'm not sure why they won't open it up to business, so many cool
things could be built.

I recently worked with WhatsAPI (1), my guess is, they are also using this or
similar.

1 - [https://github.com/mgp25/WhatsAPI-
Official](https://github.com/mgp25/WhatsAPI-Official)

